# goodnight our pixie



## susan mitchell (Jun 4, 2011)

Our lovely 14 year old cat passed away suddenly today, always love you pixie now go and play with your brothers and sisters, your broken hearted owners, susan and stephen


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

susan mitchell said:


> Our lovely 14 year old cat passed away suddenly today, always love you pixie now go and play with your brothers and sisters, your broken hearted owners, susan and stephen


So sorry for your loss, she was lucky to have spent her time with people who loved her so .


----------



## susan mitchell (Jun 4, 2011)

We did love her so much, thank you for your kind words


----------



## KivanaKritter (Mar 26, 2014)

*i'm sorry*

Just seen this and wanted to say I hope each day is easier, and that pixie lived to a great age. you obviously were great owners 

~ Kerry


----------



## susan mitchell (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you we still miss her have two other cats but every cat has its own personality she was so lovely thanks again---susan and stephen


----------

